# Backwoods handrolled cigars



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

If you've had the pleasure to try one of these, what do you think about them? They were the cigars I started with, and I figured you guys might have something to say about 'em.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Have not had a hand rolled backwoods but have smoked a few of the funny looking machine mades. Not a fan of flavored cigars.

By the way, head over to the new puffers forum and post up an introduction. Once the folks here abouts get to know you, answers to any questions you may have can be answered with a better understanding of where you are at in this hobby.


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

After having the pleasure of starting off with only fine handrolled cigars i dont see myself dabbling in brands like backwoods, even if handrolled. But brands like that sure do seem popular!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I smoked some of the Backwoods blends in the foil pouch before I got into premium cigars, but at this point I would really have to be hard up for a cigar to go back.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> If you've had the pleasure to try one of these, what do you think about them? *They were the cigars I started with*, and I figured you guys might have something to say about 'em.





upandcoming said:


> *After having the pleasure of starting off with only fine handrolled cigars* i dont see myself dabbling in brands like backwoods, even if handrolled. But brands like that sure do seem popular!


What did you start with?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Are Backwoods hand made? I always assumed they were machine made. Or is this something different?

I've tried one or two....they're ok for what they are, I guess.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I tried them once just to satisfy my curiosity. I was not impressed.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> Are Backwoods hand made? I always assumed they were machine made. Or is this something different?
> 
> I've tried one or two....they're ok for what they are, I guess.


I think they are rolled by machines, but in a way to make it look like it was rolled by hand :dunno:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

They are machine rolled


----------



## Luvmyrz (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes but a man made the machine that rolls them, so handmade machine rolled cigars! Lol


----------



## househarley (Jun 24, 2012)

Backwoods Cigars were my favorite cigar before I started smoking premium hand made cigars. It is hard to go back after smoking premium cigars, but sometimes I will smoke one. I am pretty sure they are all machine made, but if there are some hand made ones now I would love to try them!


----------



## iilee (Jun 22, 2012)

Ya i started out with backwoods. I like the sweet aromatic ones and the regular but now that ive got a bunch of premium cigars i dont need to smoke machine mades. They are easy to get and are quick smokes but ill probably get some hand rolled cigarillos or minis. Maybe when i get more familiarized with premium cigars ill have to go back and see how bad people say they are.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

I started with Backwoods also. they were decent. the problem is, they are like 8-9 clams for a pouch of 5 in taxachusetts. thats damn near 2 bucks a stick! No way i'm paying out that kind of money when i KNOW i can grab something beter for not much more.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

BurnOne said:


> I started with Backwoods also. they were decent. the problem is, they are like 8-9 clams for a pouch of 5 in taxachusetts. thats damn near 2 bucks a stick! No way i'm paying out that kind of money when i KNOW i can grab something beter for not much more.


Gotta love taxachusetts! They know whats best for us, and just how much money to charge to fix it.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Never tired them. After smoking premiums for so long, I'll never try them. I have plenty of yard-gars to smoke already.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Luvmyrz said:


> Yes but a man made the machine that rolls them, so handmade machine rolled cigars! Lol


Yes, they are rolled by robocop. Part man part machine we can rebuild him, we have the technology...








But I don't want to spend a lot of money...








Seems liget, right?


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Johnnie said:


> Yes, they are rolled by robocop. Part man part machine we can rebuild him, we have the technology...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey meester, you want yo date my mother, she's a virgin!


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

I started off on Backwoods Sweet and Aromatics back in '97. That lasted about a year or so before I moved on to better stuff.


----------

